# Doorbell for the hearing impaired



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

I am going to be doing some charitable work for a soldier who has lost her hearing. I volunteer my company with a non profit who takes care of needs around the home for disabled Veterans. 

This women needs a doorbell that flashes when rang. I know there are ones with strobes but has anyone seen one that actually causes the lights in the room to flash. I figured I would ask here and see if there is a particular product you all like. Thanks for the help.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I have not seen any that strobe the rooms lights. I am sure you could make one do this if you wanted to. Use a normally closed 12v coil relay tied to the switch leg. Every time the bell rings lights flash.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

nolabama said:


> I have not seen any that strobe the rooms lights. I am sure you could make one do this if you wanted to. Use a normally closed 12v coil relay tied to the switch leg. Every time the bell rings lights flash.


 
While that is true, the light is only gonna flash one time. I would power a timer with an off delay to give about 15 seconds of flashing when the bell is rang.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> While that is true, the light is only gonna flash one time. I would power a timer with an off delay to give about 15 seconds of flashing when the bell is rang.


Check the big brain on mcclary. I don't have smiles on my phone so thumbs up


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

nolabama said:


> I have not seen any that strobe the rooms lights. I am sure you could make one do this if you wanted to. Use a normally closed 12v coil relay tied to the switch leg. Every time the bell rings lights flash.


That is exactly what I thought of doing. This project is still in the works so I am not exactly sure the lay out of the house or where she is going to want the lights to flash. She may actually be ok with the strobe type lights.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Broan Nu-tone
La204wh
That's a plug in strobe. 
There are several types on the market. 
Google ADA hearing impaired door bell


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Found this. Pretty simple install. This one is nice cause you can have it on multiple lights. 

http://www.hearingcenteronline.com/doorbell.shtml


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Broan Nu-tone
> La204wh
> That's a plug in strobe.
> There are several types on the market.
> Google ADA hearing impaired door bell



Yeah I know there are a ton out there. I have been browsing through them. Wasn't sure if you all had any experience with one you liked.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

> Found this. Pretty simple install. This one is nice cause you can have it on multiple lights.
> 
> http://www.hearingcenteronline.com/doorbell.shtml


That's pretty neat, like how it is expandable to other rooms too.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Flytyingyaker said:


> Yeah I know there are a ton out there. I have been browsing through them. Wasn't sure if you all had any experience with one you liked.


I've installed the one I posted before and liked it. 
But I like the one you posted even better.


----------



## IMM_Doctor (Mar 24, 2009)

*Harris Communication*

http://www.harriscomm.com/index.php/equipment/signaling-systems/door.html


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

a recycle timer might work well


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have see you posted couple good one there and I have allready have dealt with them due all my family members are deaf so I go thru few differnt verison.

Get one with multi room flashing system due you may be in other room where the main flasher device in there and may not see it so get couple remote receiver and it work very well with it.

I have two with moi which I leave at the state side the European verison is little differnt due the voltage plus the range it will cover.

If need more details let us know we will give you more answer on it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## hmbe (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm a lurker, and this getting to be an old thread, but this is what I used for one customer--

This connected at existing door bell, hooked to monitored the button-pushed condition, when condition is true it sends "all lights on" command to a certain house code set on the unit:
http://www.smarthome.com/4060/X10-PF284-or-PSC01-X10-Powerflash-Interface/p.aspx

Installed one of these in his office, bedroom and den, all on the above house code--it's discontinued, but they have other items like it.
http://www.smarthome.com/2045/X10-RSC15-SC546-or-PHH02-X10-Chime-Module/p.aspx

Also installed a regular plug in lamp module with a small desk lamp connected which was placed on top of the TV. He knew if the lamp turned on, someone had rang the doorbell (he would manually use an X10 remote to turn the lamp off and "reset" the system). He needed the lamp because he'd run the TV at high enough volume to drown out even the remote announcer listed above. One thing he liked about the lamp setup was that it was latched, so he knew if someone rang the bell when he was not home or if he was asleep and missed them.

Put this rigged system in for him in 2002, it's 2012 was there the other day and he says it's still working beautifully for him.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

As long as your at it, maybe offer to do combo on a fire alarm strobe as well?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

This guy's got a pretty loud doorbell.


----------

